# "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt"



## streetux (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello, this is my first post here.
The problem is that when i want to start my PC, i get this error:
"Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: \WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CONFIG\SYSTEM"

It`s say, imput original windows xp CD, and click "r" to repair.

I tried that, but got this error:

"Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer.
Make sure any hard disk drives are pwered on and properly connected to your computer, and that any disk-related hardware configuration is correct. This may involve running a manufacturer-supplied diagnostic or setup program"

Please help me 
Thank you

P.S i dont have floppy


I need any way, to get to recovery console and that hdd would be active, i dont know why that happened 
Help me


----------



## Meztiso (Jul 25, 2006)

*No Hard Disk...*

If Windows is having trouble finding your hard disk (as opposed to the/a system file) there's a good chance you've got a bad HD, or it's going to fail soon.

Boot to Windows Recovery Console by using the XP Cd-Rom, and from there run the following:

"fixboot"
"fixmbr" and
"chkdsk"

If running these does not solve the problem, you may need to acquire the diagnostic utility for your particular HD (provided by the manufacturer) and run it to try to repair it.

Also, check in BIOS if the HD is being listed as being installed there.

Has there been any work done on this machine recently, or any other "event" such as thunderstorm/lightning strike, power outage or malware infection ?

How old is the HD ?


----------



## streetux (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks for fast reply.
computer is new. Purchased from dell, in three months will be one year as i have it. Its Dimension 9150.
And the problem is that i cant get to "recovery console". Maybe i can get any bootable cd program to get recovery console?

Sorry for my poor english language...:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check if you can see the h/d in the bios


----------



## streetux (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, i can see it in BIOS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the dell disk a recovery disk or a normal xp disk with the dell logo on it
to enter the recovery console
you set the bios to boot from cd first
pop in the cd
save and exit the bios
when it picks up the disk screen choose install
when it says press R to repair
press R
and you will be in the recovery console


----------



## streetux (Sep 24, 2006)

yes, i did that with original windows xp cd.
But it was windows xp professional, and on my dell installed is home edition. Maybe because of that?

It`s say, imput original windows xp CD, and click "r" to repair.

I tried that, but got this error:

"Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed in your computer.
Make sure any hard disk drives are pwered on and properly connected to your computer, and that any disk-related hardware configuration is correct. This may involve running a manufacturer-supplied diagnostic or setup program"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l and run the diognostic


----------



## Meztiso (Jul 25, 2006)

*Yep...*



> But it was windows xp professional, and on my dell installed is home edition. Maybe because of that?


Windows disks are not interchangable, particularly for Dell and other pre-built manufacturers. You need the XP disk that came with the Dell.

If it is "seen" in BIOS and you cannot get to Windows Recovery, you are going to need the HD utility disk from the HD's manufacturer. But I cannot understand how you cannot get to Windows Recovery with the Cd. I think you need to focus on that.

EDIT***

And do not click "r" for repair. Somewhere in the XP (from CD) boot sequence you are given the option for Windows Recovery.


----------



## loudonms (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: "Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt"*

Is the disk a SATA disk?

If so, that's the reason for Windows XP setup not seeing it. XP setup does not include support for SATA drives, and you need to slipstream the SATA drivers in. (Or use a floppy drive, but who wants to use that piece of outdated hardware?? )

See this link for instructions:

http://paparadit.blogspot.com/2007/06/installing-sata-hard-drive-with-windows.html

The manufacturer may have put the drivers in the disk, and thus you may avoid the problem altogether when booting from that disk instead. If you no longer have the disk, there's a good chance that the SATA drivers are available on the manufacturer website.

Note: This would also explain the drive being seen by the BIOS and not Setup, as the BIOS would almost definitely have the correct drivers.


----------

